# new to abt"s



## orng95bagdacord (Jul 29, 2008)

anyone got a simple recipie for these never had em before and havin sum people over this weekend and id like to give a try....thanks guys


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cut top off. Scoop out (at least some) of insides. Mix cream cheese, shredded cheddar and crab meat and stuff into peppers. Wrap with bacon, secure with toothpick and smoke (or grill if you prefer). Simple, spicy and yummy.


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Jul 29, 2008)

wat is a good pepper to use?
?


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 29, 2008)

Jalapenos are good remember to remove the seeds and membrane I have also used banana and hot banana peppers and I have seen Q-Views of people that have used Habaneros.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

Or you can cut them in half lengthwise and fill with whatever you want. sometimes just cream cheese mixed with alittle of your favorite rub with or without added shredded cheese filled inside each half with the bacon wrap. Usually I halfway cook my bacon and cut in two because I still like alittle crunch to my peppers, and the half piece of bacon is enough when you split the peppers.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jul 29, 2008)

There really is no limit. cream cheese, alittle rub, alittle bacon ( I also precook bacon to about 1/2 done) wrap, and smoke til bacon is done. Then your imagination will completely take over and you will think of all kinds of things to stuff in there and try. Wife's favorite is crawfish tails, creamcheese, finely chopped onion, and some kinda cajun seasoning she gets from her relatives down in cajun country. possibilities are virtually endless


----------



## low&slow (Jul 29, 2008)

Atomic Buffalo Turds

    10 fresh Jalapenos
    8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
    1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
    1 Tbsp dry onion
    1 tsp granulated garlic
    1 Tbsp honey
    1 Tbsp barbecue rub
    1 lb bacon, thin cut

    Wearing gloves, cut jalapenos in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs.  Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey.  Fill jalapeno halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapenos) of bacon.

Smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown.  Serve and eat!


----------



## billyq (Jul 29, 2008)

Good luck on your quest to find jalapenos.  The slamonella scare has made the very difficult to find  (at least for me).  All the recipes posted above are very good.  Be warned, they are like potaote chips.....you can't eat just one!  Very easy going down, but the next day not so much!


----------



## low&slow (Jul 29, 2008)

Hence my signature line.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 30, 2008)

my favorite and super simple cream cheese mixed with cooked breakfast sausage cut into boats and wrapped with bacon.

All the grocery stores around me have pulled their peppers too.  Will have to go to farmers market this weekend and get some local grown


----------



## batona (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw this recipe elsewhere on the site the other day.  I used it but also added cocktail wieners.  Yummy!

Thanks for posting.

BTW, I love your avatar.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 30, 2008)

Call mine "Pigs in a Canoe", Slice em in half, scrape, add a mixture of creamed cheese  an 4 cheese taco blend, then top with a little smokey held in place by a toothpick.  

Mighty fine eatin!


----------

